# Transalp oder Rundfahrt - Mitfahrer



## pitcane (27. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe vor im Sommer eine kleine Transalp oder etwas in der Art zu fahren. Die normalen Alpencrosstouren sind mir mit 7 - 8 Tagen aber zu lange. Ich dachte eher an ein verlängertes Wochenende oder einen Alpencross-Quickie in 4 Tagen. Das sind aber im Moment noch alles bloße Überlegungen, ich habe mich weder bei Termin oder Tourenart in irgendeiner Weise festgelegt. Vielleicht hat jemand aus dem nor- oder osthessischen Raum Lust mitzufahren. 

Interessante Touren gibt es beispielsweise unter www.uplbike.de oder bei www.gocrazy.de.

Tipps und Vorschläge für eine Tourenwahl sind ebenfalls willkommen.


----------



## jsweet (28. Dezember 2005)

beide links funzen nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (28. Dezember 2005)

Stimmt - 'tschuldigung!  

Die Links lauten richtig:

www.ulpbike.de

und 

www.go-crazy.de


----------



## connor768 (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo pitcane,
ich bin für sowas immer zu haben!

Schau mal rein unter:
http://www.dreilaendertour.com

Ist ne Art Minialpencross,
aber Vorsicht!
Tour A : 230km 7300hm,
Tour B : 175km 5000hm beides in 4 Tagen.

Durch Schweiz, Österreich, Italien

Das Konzept ist äußerst flexibel, 
mit oder ohne Guide, In beide Richtungen möglich,
Übernachtungen in 3 verschiedenen Preisklassen.

Und Uina ist dabei


----------



## pitcane (10. Januar 2006)

...hört sich gut an.

Die Tour Sterzing - Gardasee von ulpbike.de ist aber auch net schlecht. Oder der Dolomiten Quickie - hat leider noch keine nähere Beschreibung.

Bei gocrazy.de gefällt mit die Tour Alpen-Chiemgau (in 4 Etappen und in Level 3 mit 6750 Höhemmetern auf 189 km - aber vielleicht auch zu viel Quälerei)


----------



## connor768 (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo pitcane,
hast ja schon fleißig Kataloge gewälst, ja,ja das muß wohl Alpensucht sein.
Diese Krankheit habe ich auch. Ist unheilbar, lediglich häufiger Aufenthalt oberhalb von 1500m schaft da Linderung. War die 1. Woche des Jahres im Allgäu(Oberjoch) zum Skaten. Waren nur 1200m hilft als Ersatzdroge aber auch 
etwas.

Wir haben uns für dieses Jahr schon festgelegt. 
Mcro767, Tania und ich fahren die Transalp Vital von Alspbiketours im Juli.
ca. 7300hm und 350km. 

Vielleicht im Mai mal die Rennsteig-Tour (3Tage, 170km, 3500hm).


----------



## pitcane (1. Februar 2006)

Hi Connor,

eure Vital-Tour hab' ich mir angeschaut. Wird bestimmt ne tolle Sache. 

Ich habe mich noch nicht festgelegt. Die Auswahl ist einfach riesig, da fällt die Entscheidung nicht leicht.

Zum Thema Rennsteig gibts ne gute Seite. Falls du sie noch nicht kennst, hier der Link.

Der Rhön-Rennsteig-Weg mit 89 km und 2800 hm ist sicher auch recht reizvoll.

Grüsse aus der Rhön auch an Tania

pitcane


----------



## connor768 (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo pitcane,
Die Sache mit dem Rennsteig wird wohl kurzfristig laufen,
Vielleicht kommen ein paar Leute zusammen.

Die Vital ist fest gebucht, Micro767 ist auch dabei.

Morgen gehts nach Oberammergau, König-Ludwig-Lauf,
bin etwas unsicher, ob ich da wirklich mit soll.
Etwas erkältet im Moment, und dann 23km fast nur bergauf im Skating Stil,
mit 1000 anderen Verrückten. 

Fahre zusammen mit ein paar älteren Herren aus unserer Gemeinde, die 
fahren aber alle Klassisch, ich bin also allein auf weiter Flur.

So I try to survive !! 

Irgendwie wenig los im Rhön-Forum!

Was macht dein Wintertraining?


----------



## pitcane (4. Februar 2006)

Ja, is ganz schön einsam hier.

Die Vital ist in der aktuellen Bike im Reiseveranstalter-Test!

Wintertraining is soweit i. O. Hab' wesentlich mehr gekurbelt als in sonstigen Wintern. Früher war der Schwerpunkt eher auf Fußball und laufen.


----------



## flocu (13. Februar 2006)

Hi pitcane!

Also für sowas bin ich immer zu haben!
Zu der Sterzing Tour muss ich sagen, daß 2000+Hm am Tag schon nett wären. Das hat dann auch noch lang nix mit Quälerei zu tun, die geht erst so bei 2800Hm los (-;

Dolomiten wären top!


----------



## pitcane (14. Februar 2006)

Hi flocu,

dass dich 2800 hm und mehr nicht schrecken, dachte ich mir. Ich denke aber eigentlich auch, dass das über den ganzen Tag verteilt nicht weiter tragisch ist. 

Der Dolomiten-Quikie bei ulp ist leider immer noch nicht näher beschrieben. Habe mir zwischenzeitlich von Bike-Holidays  den Katalog zuschicken lassen. Die Bike-Hotels dort bieten Rundum-Verpflegung mit 3-4 Übernachtungen zum Pauschalpreis von ca. 240 Eus. Geführte Touren sind auch dabei. Von manchen Hotels auch durch die Val d' Uina. Ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht.

Du siehst ich hab' mich noch nicht festgelegt. Irgend sowas in der Art wird es aber. Was würdest du vorziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

